# Pakistani Rights Activist, 14 year old girl, Shot by Taliban



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2012)

In an attack drawing widespread condemnation, a lone Taliban gunman today approached a crowded school bus in Pakistan's once-volatile Swat region and opened fire. His target: A 14-year-old girl who'd campaigned against the Taliban for the right to go to school.

Television footage showed Malala Yousafzai lying on a stretcher and being airlifted to a military hospital in Peshawar. The gunman approached the bus and asked whether anyone could identify Malala, according to local police.

When one of her schoolmates singled out the teen, the gunman shot her twice, including once in the head. He also shot the girl who identified Malala before fleeing.

Malala is in serious condition, while the other girl's condition is unknown.

A Taliban spokesman has claimed responsibility, referring to her campaign for the right to go to school an "obscenity.

"This was a new chapter of obscenity, and we have to finish this chapter," Taliban spokesman Ahsanullah Ahsan said in a statement sent to The Associated Press. "We have carried out this attack."

Malala's rise to prominence began in 2009, when she wrote a diary for BBC Urdu under a pseudonym chronicling the oppression she and other girls at her school faced at the hands of the Taliban. At the time, the Taliban had ordered the closure of all girls schools in the region.

Her father, who ran a private school, was forced to comply, leaving Malala and her friends with nowhere to study. In all, 50,000 girls were forced out of school in a matter of days.

In one blog post titled "Do not wear colourful dresses," Malala wrote about not wearing school uniforms, to avoid being detected by the Taliban.

Pakistani Rights Activist, 14, Shot by Taliban After Encouraging Girls to Go to School - ABC News


----------



## Grandma (Oct 10, 2012)

In other news republican politicians want to eliminate the Department of Education and raise rates on student loans.


----------



## Peter Dow (Oct 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngAIoxzIBzM]Malala Yousufzai - Free Pakistan - Kill the Taliban - YouTube[/ame]

AfPak military strategy blog


----------



## waltky (Oct 11, 2012)

Guess the Taliban figures Allah smiles on pigs who shoot unarmed teen-aged girls...

*Pakistani doctors remove bullet from girl shot by Taliban*
_11 Oct.`12  - Pakistani surgeons removed a bullet on Wednesday from a 14-year-old girl shot by the Taliban for speaking out against the militants and promoting education for girls, doctors said._


> Malala Yousufzai was in critical condition after gunmen shot her in the head and neck on Tuesday as she left school. Two other girls were also wounded.  Yousufzai began standing up to the Pakistani Taliban when she was just 11, when the government had effectively ceded control of the Swat Valley where she lives to the militants.  Her courage made her a national hero and many Pakistanis were shocked by her shooting.  General Ashfaq Kayani, chief of Pakistan's powerful army, visited her in hospital and condemned her attackers.   "The cowards who attacked Malala and her fellow students, have shown time and again how little regard they have for human life and how low they can fall in their cruel ambition to impose their twisted ideology," Kayani said in a statement.
> 
> The military said it had a simple message, which it wrote in capital letters in the statement to add emphasis: "WE REFUSE TO BOW BEFORE TERROR."  Doctors said they were forced to begin operating in the middle of the night after Yousufzai developed swelling in the left portion of her brain.  They removed a bullet from her body near her spinal cord during a three-hour operation that they finished at about 5 a.m. (0000 GMT).  "She is still unconscious and kept in the intensive care unit," said Mumtaz Khan, head of a team of doctors taking care of Yousufzai in a military hospital in the northwestern city of Peshawar.
> 
> ...


----------



## there4eyeM (Oct 11, 2012)

Of course, whatever is said on these pages will have no affect, but such action shows the depth to which human reasoning and thinking can descend.
What a coward, to shoot a child that way.


----------



## waltky (Oct 11, 2012)

14 year-old girl switches hospitals after being shot by Taliban swine...

*Malala Yousafzai: Shot Pakistan girl moves hospitals*
_11 October 2012 - The BBC's Aleem Maqbool reports from Malala's school in Pakistan, where he says students have been left "traumatised"_


> A 14-year-old Pakistani girl shot in the head by Taliban gunmen has been transferred to a new military hospital with better facilities.  Malala Yousafzai, in critical condition two days after being attacked in the north-western Swat Valley, arrived by helicopter in Rawalpindi from Peshawar.  The Taliban, who accuse the young activist of "promoting secularism", have said they will target her again.  There have been widespread protests in Pakistan against the shooting.
> 
> Malala Yousafzai was being treated in an intensive care unit in Peshawar before doctors decided to move her to the Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology critical care unit in Rawalpindi.  One of the medical team treating her said "neurologically she has significantly improved" but that the "coming days... are very critical".  Another doctor, Mumtaz Khan, told AFP news agency that she had a 70% chance of survival.  "Her condition is not yet out of danger despite improvement," Masood Kausar, the governor of the north-western Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province, was also quoted as saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 12, 2012)

Granny says, "Good - now dey can line `em up an' shoot `em inna firin' squad...

*Pakistani police make arrests in shooting of girl*
_Oct 12,`12  -- Pakistani police have arrested a number of suspects in the case of a 14-year-old girl shot and wounded by the Taliban for promoting education for girls and criticizing the fundamentalist Islamic movement, officials said Friday._


> The shooting of Malala Yousufzai along with two classmates while they were on their way home from school Tuesday horrified people in Pakistan and internationally. It has been followed by an outpouring of support for a girl who earned the enmity of the Taliban for publicizing their acts and speaking about the importance of education for girls.  The Taliban have claimed responsibility for the shooting, saying that the girl was promoting "Western thinking." Late on Thursday, a spokesman for one of the group's branches in the country's north decided two months ago to kill Yousufzai in a carefully planned attack after her family ignored repeated warnings.  Police have been questioning people in the town of Mingora, in the Swat Valley, where the shooting took place.
> 
> Mingora police chief Afzal Khan Afridi said arrests had been made, but he declined to give any details about the number of people detained or what role they're suspected of having in the shooting. He said he did not want to endanger the ongoing investigation.  Interior Minister Rehman Malik told reporters Friday that the two gunmen who staged the attack were not among those arrested, but he said investigators had identified the masterminds of the shooting and efforts were under way to capture all those involved.  The Taliban spokesman, Sirajuddin Ahmad, said Yousufzai's family had been warned three times - the most recent warning coming last week - before the decision was made to kill her.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Malala Yousafzai: Pakistan observes day of prayer*
_12 October 2012 - The BBC's Aleem Maqbool visits the scene of Malala's shooting in the town of Mingora_


> People in Pakistan have been observing a day of prayer for the recovery of a 14-year-old girl shot in the head by Taliban gunmen.  Malala Yousafzai was transferred to a military hospital in Rawalpindi on Thursday. Doctors say her progress over the next few days will be "critical".  The girl wrote a diary about suffering under the Taliban and was accused by them of "promoting secularism".  Police said they had arrested four people in connection with the attack.  They were among about 100 people rounded up this week, most of whom were later released on bail.  The suspected mastermind of the attack remains at large.
> 
> Meanwhile, Pakistani officials said they had intercepted a telephone conversation suggesting Taliban militants were planning attacks against the media over their coverage of the shooting. The Taliban had earlier said they would target Malala Yousafzai again.  Local officials have offered a 10m rupee ($105,000; £66,000) reward for information leading to the arrest of the attackers.  The shooting has prompted outrage and protests across Pakistan.  On Friday, school children dedicated prayers to her recovery in morning assemblies and she was also remembered during weekly prayers at mosques across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Decus (Oct 12, 2012)

Does she or others like her deserve this? Joe Biden was explaining less than a year ago that the Taliban wasn't per se our enemy. What are they then? Fucked up situation and damn sad for the girl.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 12, 2012)

Both obama and biden said that the taliban wasn't our enemy.

The Taliban are not an enemy of the U.S. and should not be talked about in such terms, Joe Biden has claimed.
The vice-president said the militant Islamist group only represents an inherent threat if it allows Al-Qaeda to strike at the U.S.
In an interview with Newsweek, Mr Biden warned against labelling the Taliban as an enemy.


Read more: Taliban are not our enemy, says Joe Biden as US to negotiate deal to end Afghanistan war | Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Then obama and biden said that Al Quaeda wasn't a threat.

Ahead of the anniversary of Osama bin Laden&#8217;s death, a top American counter-terrorism official said that the core of bin Laden&#8217;s terror organization, al Qaeda, is in shambles and is a &#8220;shadow of its former self,&#8221; but the fight continues.

Al Qaeda &#8216;Shadow of Former Self&#8217;, US Counter-Terror Official Says - ABC News

These are the natural democrat allies, not enemies, so it is natural that there is no concern of this little girl's life.   If her mother got pregnant in the US, the child (being female) would have been aborted.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 12, 2012)

Grandma said:


> In other news republican politicians want to eliminate the Department of Education and raise rates on student loans.


 
Good. Maybe our kids will start learning again.


----------



## Samson (Oct 13, 2012)

Grandma said:


> In other news republican politicians want to eliminate the Department of Education and raise rates on student loans.



See, the idea is to follow the fuckin' thread, or start one with a totally different topic.

Even a partisan idiot should be able to grasp this concept.


----------



## Samson (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> In an attack drawing widespread condemnation, a lone Taliban gunman today approached a crowded school bus in Pakistan's once-volatile Swat region and opened fire. ..... At the time, the Taliban had ordered the closure of all girls schools in the region.



Who the fuck is running the Swat region of Pakistan? Pakistanis or the Taliban....or are they one and the same?

Apparently the "once-volatile" region still is a tad hot. The USA should encourage Pakistan to get their nuclear-armed shit together, pronto, before we do it for them.


----------



## Peter Dow (Oct 13, 2012)

Samson said:


> Who the fuck is running the Swat region of Pakistan? Pakistanis or the Taliban....or are they one and the same?



The sincere Pakistani politicians who are not one and the same as the Taliban are not winning, they are getting assassinated.

The insincere Pakistani politicians may well say they not one and the same as the Taliban so as to get US and Western cash in billions of dollars a year but then take the cash and spend it on something else, such as nuclear weapons and other expensive items desired by the Pakistani elite.

The Pakistani military intelligence agency appears to be organising, training and arming the Taliban and other terrorist groups. Watch this video -

*VIDEO: BBC Documentary - "SECRET PAKISTAN - Double Cross / Backlash" (2 hours)*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_SkNUorWhc"]Secret BBC - Pakistan Double Cross on Terrorism - Full - YouTube[/ame]

So if the Pakistani military support the Taliban what chance do unarmed civilians have against armed terrorists? None.

What sense does it make for the USA to give military aid to the Pakistani military which is supporting the Taliban? None.

Yet American tax-payer money flows to the Pakistani military in billions of dollars every year. 



> Kansas City Star: ""Pakistan freed of anti-terrorism obligations; U.S. billions flow instead"
> 
> WASHINGTON -- The Obama administration has refused for the first time to declare that Pakistan is making progress toward ending alleged military support for Islamic militant groups or preventing al Qaida, the Afghan Taliban or other extremists from staging attacks in Afghanistan.
> 
> Even so, Secretary of State Hillary Clinton has quietly informed Congress that she&#8217;s waived the legal restrictions that would have blocked some $2 billion in U.S. economic and military aid to Pakistan. Disbursing the funds, she said in an official notice, is &#8220;important to the national security interests of the United States.&#8221;





Samson said:


> Apparently the "once-volatile" region still is a tad hot. The USA should encourage Pakistan to get their nuclear-armed shit together, pronto, before we do it for them.



Well USA aid money has enabled the Pakistanis to get more nuclear weapons. The way to stop a country getting more nuclear weapons is like with Iran, apply sanctions, bankrupt their economy. Giving a country billions in aid simply encourages them to get more and more nuclear weapons.

So long as the US government continues to give no-strings billions of dollars to the Pakistani state with a naive wish that aid money will be well-spent against terrorism, the reverse will be guaranteed.

We need a proper military strategy to fight the Taliban and their supporters in the Pakistani state.

Only very intelligent military strategists, as smart as I am, can carry such a strategy out.

Popular but foolish politicians will never beat the Taliban, not "pronto", not ever, and innocents will continue to slaughtered, all for show, because the US government has more money than brains.

Read
"Afghanistan &#8211; Pakistan (AfPak) military strategy and the war on terror"


----------



## waltky (Oct 16, 2012)

Malala slowly improving...

*Shot Pakistani girl responding well to treatment*
_Oct 16,`12 -- A teenage Pakistani girl shot in the head by the Taliban for promoting girls' education has responded well to treatment and impressed doctors with her strength, the British hospital where she was being treated said Tuesday._


> Experts are optimistic that 14-year-old Malala Yousufzai, who was airlifted Monday to Britain to receive specialized medical care, has a good chance of recovery because unlike adults, the brains of teenagers are still growing and can adapt to trauma better.  "Her response to treatment so far indicated that she could make a good recovery from her injuries," the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in central England's Birmingham said in a statement.  Despite the early optimism, the full extent of Malala's brain injuries has not been made public and outside experts cautioned it is extremely unlikely that a full recovery of all her brain's functions can be made. Instead, they could only hope that the bullet took a "lucky path" - going through a more "silent," or less active - part of the brain.  "You don't have a bullet go through your brain and have a full recovery," said Dr. Jonathan Fellus, chief scientific officer at the New Jersey-based International Brain Research Foundation.
> 
> Malala was returning home from school in Pakistan last week when she was targeted by the Taliban for promoting girls' education and criticizing the militant group's behavior when they took over the scenic Swat Valley where she lived. Two of her classmates were also wounded in the attack and are receiving treatment in Pakistan.  She arrived Monday in Britain, where she can be protected from follow-up attacks threatened by the militants. The Taliban have threatened to target Malala again because she promotes "Western thinking."  There was some concern for the teenager's safety Tuesday when police stopped and questioned two people who tried to visit Malala, but hospital officials and police stressed there was no threat to the girl's safety. The two people, who claimed to be Malala's relatives, were turned away.  "We think it's probably people being over-curious," hospital spokesman Dr. Dave Rosser said.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Suspicious Malala visitors likely "over-curious"*
_October 16, 2012, An official at the British hospital treating a Pakistani teen activist says the people who showed up asking about the girl were probably just "over-curious," not a threat to her safety._


> Dr. Dave Rosser, medical director of the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham, says several people turned up at the hospital overnight claiming to be relatives of the girl, but they didn't get very far. He says security is "under control."  Two people were questioned by police.
> 
> The 14-year-old, Malala Yousufzai, was shot in the head on her way home from school last week in Pakistan. The Taliban claimed responsibility and said they would try again to kill her for promoting the education of girls and other "Western thinking."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2012)

Malala 'standing' again!...

*Doctors: Malala 'standing' for first time since attack*
_Fri 19 Oct 2012 - Pakistani teen shot by Taliban shows more progress_


> Malala Yousafzai has stood for the first time since her attack, according to doctors treating her at Birmingham's Queen Elizabeth Hospital.
> 
> A spokesman said the 15-year-old has agreed that her clinical details can be made public.
> 
> ...



See also:

*After attack on Malala, Taliban threaten journalists who cover it*
_Fri October 19, 2012 - "We are scared, but what can we do?" a Pakistani reporter says; The Taliban have threatened journalists following the shooting of Malala; They say the journalists are "passing judgment" on them; Pakistan is one of the most dangerous places in the world to be a reporter_


> The Pakistani Taliban sought to silence the teenage education activist Malala Yousufzai by shooting her in the head. They're also trying to stifle the widespread criticism of the attack in the news media by threatening journalists in Pakistan.  The militant group's menacing statements have intensified fears among reporters in a country that is already one of the most dangerous places in the world to be a journalist.  The attack on Malala, 14, in the northwestern district of Swat last week has left her battling to recover from her injuries in a hospital in Britain and generated a wave of shock and anger in Pakistan and around the world.
> 
> The Taliban quickly claimed responsibility for the act, but they didn't appear to have anticipated the level of revulsion and condemnation that it would provoke. Thousands of people joined in rallies across Pakistan in support of the wounded teen, and calls grew for a strong response from the government.  As coverage of the shooting -- and the appalled reaction to it -- swept across the Pakistani and international news media, the Taliban began issuing lengthy statements trying to justify the targeting of Malala, who had defied them by insisting on the right of girls to go to school.
> 
> ...



Well, duh! If ya don't want to be judged - don't go around shootin' teenaged girls who are just trying to get an education.


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2012)

Malala shooting starting backlash against Taliban...

*Shot Pakistani girl "not out of the woods" but doing well*
_October 19, 2012 - A Pakistani girl shot in the head by Taliban gunmen is "not out of the woods" but is doing well and has been able to stand for the first time, doctors at the British hospital treating her said on Friday._


> Malala Yousufzai, who was shot for vocally opposing the Taliban, was flown from Pakistan to Birmingham to receive treatment after the attack earlier this month, which drew widespread international condemnation.  She has become a symbol of resistance to the Islamist group's effort to deny women education and other rights.  Dave Rosser, medical director of the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham, said she was now able to write and appeared to have memory recall despite her brain injuries.  "It's clear that she's not out of the woods yet," Rosser told reporters, saying she had sustained a "very, very grave injury". But he said she was "doing very well".  "In fact she was standing with some help for the first time this morning. She's communicating very freely, writing," he said.
> 
> Rosser said, however, that the teenager was not able to speak because she had undergone a tracheotomy so she could breathe through a tube in her neck, an operation that was performed because her airways had been swollen by the bullet.  Yousufzai was shot as she left school in Swat, northwest of Islamabad. The Taliban said they attacked her because she spoke out against the group and praised U.S. President Barack Obama.  The alleged organizer of the shooting was captured during a 2009 military offensive against the Taliban, but released after three months, two senior officials told Reuters.  In a detailed statement about Yousufzai's injuries, Rosser said she had suffered fractures to the base of her skull and to the bone behind her left ear. Her left jawbone is also injured at its joint.
> 
> ...



See also:

*U.S. sees potential for wider anti-Taliban uprising*
_Thu, Oct 18, 2012 - Villagers fed up with insurgents closing schools take up arms on their own_


> Fed up with the Taliban closing their schools and committing other acts of oppression, men in a village about 100 miles south of Kabul took up arms late last spring and chased out the insurgents with no help from the Afghan government or U.S. military.  Small-scale revolts in recent months like the one in Kunsaf, mostly along a stretch of desert south of the Afghan capital, indicate bits of a grass-roots, do-it-yourself anti-insurgency that the U.S. hopes Afghan authorities can transform into a wider movement. Perhaps it can undercut the Taliban in areas they still dominate after 11 years of war with the United States and NATO allies.  The effort in Ghazni Province looks like a long shot. The villagers don't readily embrace any outside authority, be it the Taliban, the U.S. or the Afghan government.
> 
> American officials nonetheless are quietly nurturing the trend, hoping it might become a game changer, or at least a new roadblock for the Taliban. At the same time, they are adamant that if anyone can convince the villagers to side with the Afghan government, it's the Afghans  not the Americans.  "If we went out there and talked to them we would taint these groups and it would backfire," said Army Brig. Gen. John Charlton, the senior American adviser to the Afghan military in provinces along the southern approaches to Kabul.  Charlton, who witnessed similar stirrings in Iraq while serving as a commander there in 2007, said that in some cases the Taliban are fighting back fiercely, killing leaders of the armed uprisings. In Kunsaf, for example, the Taliban killed several village fighters in skirmishes as recently as last month, but the Taliban suffered heavy losses and have thus far failed to retake the village.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connery (Oct 19, 2012)

As long as there are courageous people like this girl there is hope that someday people will experience those freedoms that many of us enjoy as a way of life. Life among the Taliban is a living hell. 

Surviving and becoming a symbol of her cause for freedom and education is a good way to answers these creeps. I do not believe these people will change but for this 14 year old to stand against the Taliban and their means of disposing of problems may inspire others.


----------



## waltky (Oct 21, 2012)

Young hero to get a hero's reception...

*"Hero's reception" awaits Pakistani teen back home*
_October 20, 2012 - Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani 15-year-old shot by the Taliban for advocating education for females, has come out of her coma and was able to stand Friday, in her hospital room in England._


> She was described as looking bright and alert.  Word of that set off celebrations in Pakistan.  The daughter of the late Pakistani leader Benazir Bhutto tweeted, "Miracles of today! Malala able to stand."  Malala's story "really has galvanized both that country and the world," says Gayle Lemmon, deputy director of the Women and Policy program of the Council on Foreign Relations and author of the best-seller on life under the Taliban, "The Dressmaker of Khair Khana."  "She's a symbol of so many other young girls you never meet who brave danger, acid attacks, the threat of poisoning every day just for the simple act of going into a classroom and sitting and learning," Lemmon continued. "You may able to shoot a 15-year-old girl but you can't kill an idea, and I think she has become only more powerful, a symbol of the fight to go to school every day."
> 
> Lemmon told "CBS This Morning: Saturday" co-hosts she doesn't expect Malala to cower in the face of Taliban threats to kill her. "Look," Lemmon said, "if they threatened her and she didn't give up before they shot her, you can imagine that, after they shot her, she's not going to be quiet. She said in 2009 that 'they cannot stop me.' And I cannot imagine now, that the word has actually been forced to pay attention to the fight of these brave young girls, who have really been armed only with backpacks in their struggle to go to school, that shoe' going to back down now."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 23, 2012)

Of course they wonder why - `cause they're a buncha ignorant, irreligious pigs...

*Al Qaeda wonders why world cares about Malala, teen shot by Taliban*
_October 22, 2012 - Al Qaeda and the Taliban in Pakistan seem to have been caught off guard by the outpouring of support for Malala._


> Al Qaeda doesnt get why the civilized world is rallying behind Malala, the 15-year-old girl shot in the head by Taliban thugs for fighting to help get Pakistani girls an education.  Al Qaedas Pakistani spokesman, Ustad Ahmad Farooq, has issued a statement on the assassination attempt, wondering why people in Pakistan and around the world have made the girl a heroine.
> 
> An excerpt from the letter, titled "Why Mourn Malala so Much?" and addressed to"[my] beloved Pakistani brothers and sisters," was translated by the SITE Intelligence Group. The letter claims that the West has done far worse to Muslim women. Specifically, Farooq asks why the media and the public are silent about women who die due to poverty and women killed during military operations in Swat and Waziristan.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 27, 2012)

Granny says, "Bet dey don't name no colleges after any Taliban...

*In rebuke to Taliban, Pakistan college named for Malala*
_Fri October 26, 2012 - Malala Yousafzai was shot in the head for speaking out; "She sacrificed her life for us, for education," says an admirer; "Without an education, girls and boys are nothing," says another; Taliban claimed responsibility for shooting Malala, who remains hospitalized_


> In a message of defiance to the Taliban, authorities in Swat have decided to rename a government college after Malala Yousafzai, the 15-year-old girl who was shot in the head after demanding education for girls.  The college offers high school and undergraduate education for 2,000 girls and young women.  The female students here were reluctant to appear on camera -- afraid they, too, may be targeted. The Taliban claimed responsibility for the October 9 shooting, which left Malala wounded.
> 
> The students told CNN they were also afraid to attend the school, but were doing so anyway -- inspired by Malala and their right to seek an education.  "I myself think that education is important because women have no right in this society so, due to education, they can get their right in this Pakhtun society especially," said Gulalai, an 18-year-old undergraduate student studying statistics and economics.  "I think she's a very brave girl," said Mehreen, 17, who is studying chemistry, botany and zoology. "She sacrificed her life for us, for education, that girls should take education for their bright future. For women it's very important in this society."
> 
> ...


----------



## Rozman (Oct 27, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> In an attack drawing widespread condemnation, a lone Taliban gunman today approached a crowded school bus in Pakistan's once-volatile Swat region and opened fire. His target: A 14-year-old girl who'd campaigned against the Taliban for the right to go to school.
> 
> Television footage showed Malala Yousafzai lying on a stretcher and being airlifted to a military hospital in Peshawar. The gunman approached the bus and asked whether anyone could identify Malala, according to local police.
> 
> ...



I sort of wonder when the Muslim world will get their shit together and stop this.
How bout this.I wonder when the Muslim community will at least speak out against this.
Americans who have enough going on with their country seem more outrage then the Muslim world.


----------



## waltky (Oct 30, 2012)

Granny says, "Kill dem Taliban, kill `em all...

*Shot Pakistan girl Malala Yousafzai 'symbol of courage'*
_29 October 2012 - Doctors at the Birmingham hospital have said Malala is still weak but could make a good recovery_


> Pakistan's interior minister has said a 15-year-old schoolgirl activist who was shot in the country by the Taliban is a "symbol of courage and determination" against "extremist ideology".  Malala Yousafzai is recovering in hospital in Birmingham after being shot on school bus on 9 October.  Doctors at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital said she could make a good recovery.  On Monday she was visited there by Pakistan minister Rehman Malik and UK Foreign Secretary William Hague.  Mr Hague and Mr Malik, who were also accompanied by United Arab Emirates Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah Bin Zayed, met surgeons and Malala's father Ziauddin.
> 
> 'Acts of cowardice'
> 
> ...



See also:

*British, Pakistani, UAE Officials Praise Wounded Pakistani Girl's 'Courage'*
_ October 29, 2012 - Officials from Pakistan, Britain and the United Arab Emirates have visited the hospital where a Pakistani girl shot by the Taliban is being treated, calling her a symbol of courage and determination._


> Pakistani Taliban gunmen opened fire on Malala Yousafzai on October 9, as she returned home from school in Pakistan's northwestern Swat Valley. The teenager was internationally known for speaking out in favor of girls' education and against the militant group who had taken over her hometown three years ago.  On Monday, British Foreign Secretary William Hague, Emirati Foreign Minister Sheikh Abdullah Bin Zayed and Pakistani Interior Minister Rehman Malik visited Queen Elizabeth Hospital in the British city of Birmingham. Malala Yousafzai has been at the hospital for the past two weeks and remains in stable condition after being shot in the head and neck. She is able to talk and to walk with help.
> 
> The British Foreign Office said the ministers met the hospital's medical director and Yousafzai's father, who arrived in Britain last week with the girl's mother and two brothers. He said Malala will return to Pakistan after she recovers.  Hague told reporters Monday ``I pay tribute, first of all, to her, and to the extraordinary example that she has shown to everybody across the world in the cause of education, the rights of women, I think she is an inspiration now not only to the people of Pakistan but all over the world.''  Zayed said the people of the UAE were "appalled" by what happened to Malala and that is why the UAE provided the air ambulance to transport her from Pakistan to Britain for further medical treatment.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 6, 2012)

Malala gets an apology...

*Sister of Malala Yousufzai's Alleged Gunman Apologizes*
_6 Nov.`12  -- The sister of the man accused of trying to kill a 15-year-old Pakistani school girl is speaking out._


> Rehana Haleem, who lives in Pakistan's Swat Valley, told CNN her brother has brought shame to their family.  She said police raided her home and arrested everyone, demanding to know where her brother was hiding.  "We have lost everything after what he did," she said.  That brother, 23-year-old Attah Ullah Khan, is the prime suspect in the attack on 15-year old Malala Yousufzai, the young girl who fought for girls' education in Pakistan.
> 
> Haleem told CNN she believes her brother is guilty, and that he disappeared just after the attack happened.  She also said she's sorry for the pain her brother inflicted on the young girl.  "What he did was intolerable," Haleem told CNN.  "Malala is just like my sister.  I'd like to express my concern for Malala on behalf of my whole family; I hope she recovers soon and returns to a happy and normal life as soon as possible.  I hope Malala doesn't consider me or my family as enemies.  I don't consider Atta Ullah my brother anymore."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2012)

Malala expresses her heart-felt gratitude...

*Malala thanks supporters around the world*
_Sat, Nov 10, 2012 - Malala Yousufzai, the teenager being treated in Britain for gunshot wounds inflicted by the Taliban in Pakistan, yesterday thanked her global supporters, one month on from the brutal attack._


> She wants me to tell everyone how grateful she is and is amazed that men, women and children from across the world are interested in her well-being, her father, Ziauddin Yousafzai, said on behalf of the 15-year-old.  We deeply feel the heart-touching good wishes of the people across the world of all caste, color and creed, he said in a statement issued by the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Birmingham, where Malala is being treated.  I am awfully thankful to all the peace-loving well-wishers who strongly condemn the assassination attempt on Malala, who pray for her health and support the grand cause of peace, education, freedom of thought and freedom of expression, he said.  The hospital yesterday published photographs of Malala sitting and reading a book, while others showed her poring over get-well cards.
> 
> Armed men in Mingora, the main town in the Swat valley, shot Malala in the head and shoulder on Oct. 9 after stopping the school bus on which she was traveling. The attack was claimed by the insurgent Taliban Movement of Pakistan.  They claimed to have targeted Malala because of her pioneering role in calling for girls education and because of her general criticism of the Taliban.  The teenager was transferred to the British hospital on Oct.15.  Meanwhile, tens of thousands of Britons yesterday called on the government to nominate Malala for the Nobel Peace Prize.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 23, 2012)

Girls ready to return to school...

*Malalas wounded friends set to rejoin school*
_Nov 23, 2012, For one month the dreams kept coming._


> The voice, the shots, the blood. Her friend Malala slumped over. Shazia Ramazan , 13, who was wounded by the same Taliban gunman who shot her friend Malala Yousufzai, returned home last week after a month in a hospital , where she had to relearn how to use her left arm. Memories of the bullets that ripped into her remain, but she is welcoming the future.
> 
> "For a long time it seemed fear was in my heart. I couldn't stop it," she said. "But now I am not afraid," she added, self-consciously rubbing her left hand where a bullet pierced straight through just below the thumb. Now Shazia and her friend Kainat Riaz, who was also shot, return to school for the first time since the October 8 attack when a Taliban gunman opened fire on Malala outside the Khushal School for Girls, wounding Shazia and Kainat as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 10, 2012)

Malala has UN education fund named after her...

*UN, Pakistan Launch 'Malala Fund for Girls' Education'*
_ December 10, 2012 - Pakistan joined forces with the United Nations on Monday to launch a fund aimed at boosting girls' education throughout the world._


> The fund is named for Malala Yousafzai, the 15-year-old Pakistani girl who was shot and wounded by the Pakistani Taliban in October for speaking out against the militant group and in favor of the right of girls' to attend school. She is recovering in a British hospital.  On Monday in Paris, Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari announced his country will donate the first $10 million to the initiative. He said, "since our government has come to office, we've done all possible for the women of Pakistan, and we stand committed to the women of the world and Pakistan, for gender equality, for schools, for colleges, for equal opportunity for jobs."
> 
> The director-general of the UNESCO, Irina Bokova, said 32 million girls around the world are not enrolled in primary school, and a similar number are not in secondary school. She said girls' education is a "basic right" and a "lever for development that profits the whole of society, girls and boys, men and women."  Former British Prime Minister and U.N. Special envoy for Global Education Gordon Brown said the United Nations is more determined than ever that the Millennium Development Goal of every boy and girl enrolled in school will be met.  Brown also said that Malala's father, Ziauddin Yousafzai, will be named a U.N. special advisor for global education to help accomplish the goal.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 3, 2013)

Malala Yousafzai was shot in the head in October...

*Malala Yousafzai to have cranial surgery in Birmingham*
_3 January 2013 - A Pakistani girl shot in the head by the Taliban will undergo reconstructive surgery in the next month._


> Malala Yousafzai, 15, is being treated at Birmingham's Queen Elizabeth Hospital (QEHB) after being transferred after the attack in October.  She will have cranial reconstruction surgery in late January or early February, the hospital's trust said.  Medical director Dr Dave Rosser said: "Malala has continued to make great progress in her treatment."
> 
> The Taliban has said it shot Malala, a campaigner for girls' education, for "promoting secularism".  Doctors said the bullet grazed the teenager's brain when it struck her just above her left eye in the incident in the Swat Valley.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 31, 2013)

Malala Yousafzai was shot in the head in October...

*Malala Yousafzai: Queen Elizabeth Hospital surgery to repair skull*
_30 January 2013 - Doctors have revealed how they are going to repair a missing area of the skull of Pakistani schoolgirl activist Malala Yousafzai._


> Surgeons at Birmingham's Queen Elizabeth Hospital have been giving details about two procedures due to be carried out on the 15-year-old.  Malala was discharged from the hospital earlier this month after being shot in the head by the Taliban in October.  The hospital said the surgery would take place in the next 10 days.  The first procedure will involve drilling into her skull and inserting a custom-made metal plate.  Doctors said Malala had been left completely deaf in her left ear when she was shot at point-blank range.
> 
> 'Remarkable recovery'
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Dow (Jan 31, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlWprzgSwqA]Malala Yousafzai - getting better every day - YouTube[/ame]

The first part of the video is a Sky News report detailing the scheduled reconstructive surgery planned to be carried out on Malala Yousafzai at Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Birmingham, England.

A titanium plate is to be fitted to Malala's skull and a cochlear implant to help her recover hearing in her left ear.

The second part of the video is news footage of Malala set to the music "It's getting better" sung by Cass Elliot.

The video concludes with the following end message from me Peter Dow for my AfPakMission channel video as follows.

We love Malala.
We hate the Taliban.
We are the good people.
The Taliban are evil.

The good people of Pakistan and all the world wish Malala
to get better every day.
Our military should kill every Taliban and help the world
to get better every day.

First the victory prize by wiping out the Taliban.

Then there will be peace 
and time for peace prizes.
We have a war to win first.​


----------



## waltky (Feb 2, 2013)

Y-e-s!!!...

*Malala up for Nobel Peace Prize*
_1 Feb.`13 - OSLO: Malala Yousafzai is amongst those known to be nominated for this years Nobel Peace Prize, as the deadline expired on Friday._


> This years award will be announced in early October, but speculation was already underway as the deadline for nominations ran out on February 1.  Fifteen-year-old Malala was shot by Tehreek-e-Taliban (TTP) gunmen at point blank range as she travelled on a bus to school on October 9, targeted for promoting girls education.  She has since become an internationally recognised symbol of opposition to the Talibans drive to deny women education, and against religious extremism.  A prize to Malala would not only be timely and fitting with a line of awards to champions of human rights and democracy, but also  would set both children and education on the peace and conflict agenda, said the head of the Peace Research Institute of Oslo, Kristian Berg Harpviken.
> 
> Others known to have been nominated are human rights activists whose names have been mentioned in previous years, including Belarussian human rights activist Ales Belyatski  currently behind bars  and Russias Lyudmila Alexeyeva.  Belarus, which former US President George W. Bushs administration qualified as the the last dictatorship in Europe, is governed by authoritarian President Alexander Lukashenko, who has cracked down even further on opponents of late, rights groups charge.  In neighbouring Russia, authorities unleashed the worst political crackdown in Russias post-Soviet history, according to Human Rights Watch (HRW).
> 
> ...



See also:

*Why brave teenager Malala should win Nobel peace prize*
_Saturday, February 2, 2013, It is a heartening news for women across the world, as Pakistani teenager Malala Yousufzai who fought against Taliban diktat for girls' education has been nominated for this year's Nobel Peace Prize. The award will be announced by early October. Along with brave Malala, jailed Belarusian human rights activist Ales Belyatski and Russian Lyudmila Alexeyeva have also been nominated for the prestigious award._


> As Malala's name figured in the list, women world over wanted the Pakistani schoolgirl-turned-icon to win the award. She is not only a symbol of resistance against Taliban rule, but a brave person who fought against all odds to help bring education to poor and deprived Muslim girls in Pakistan. Female education in Pakistan is in abysmal condition.  Poor rate of female education in Pakistan and role of Malala
> 
> According to a United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation (Unesco) report, Pakistan finds itself in the bottom 10 of new country rankings for the education of poor females.  "Almost two-thirds of Pakistan's poor girls have never been to school," said Unesco's Education for All Global Monitoring Report (EFAGMR) director Pauline Rose in a press release. "Without a real step change by the government ... they will be denied equal opportunities in work and life forever," she added.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Dow (Feb 3, 2013)

BBC said:
			
		

> _BBC_: Malala Yousafzai recovering after operations
> 
> A Pakistani schoolgirl who was shot in the head by the Taliban has undergone surgery in Birmingham.
> 
> ...



Come on Malala!


----------



## waltky (Feb 3, 2013)

Malala comes out of two surgeries alert & talking...

*Girl shot by Taliban undergoes 2 operations in UK*
_Feb 3,`13 -- A Pakistani schoolgirl who was shot in the head by the Taliban is in stable condition after undergoing two successful operations to reconstruct her skull and restore her hearing, the British hospital treating her said Sunday._


> Birmingham's Queen Elizabeth Hospital said doctors for 15-year-old Malala Yousufzai, who was targeted for advocating girls' education, were "very pleased" with her progress after five hours of skull reconstruction and ear surgery on Saturday.  "She is awake and talking to staff and members of her family," the hospital said in a statement, adding that she would continue to recover in the hospital until she is well enough to be discharged.
> 
> The teenager drew the world's attention when she was shot by Taliban militants on Oct. 9 on her way home on a school bus in northwestern Pakistan. The Islamist group said they targeted her because she promoted girls' education and "Western thinking" and criticized the militant group's behavior when it took over the scenic Swat Valley where she lived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Dow (Feb 4, 2013)

First video of Malala speaking after her operation and released at the same time a 2nd video taken before her operation on 22nd January! 

_SKY NEWS:_ *Malala: Schoolgirl Shot By Taliban Speaks Out*



> The Pakistani schoolgirl shot in the head by the Taliban has spoken out about her recovery for the first time since she was nearly killed.
> 
> Speaking shortly after Queen Elizabeth Hospital revealed they had successfully operated to reconstruct her skull and restore her hearing, 15-year-old Malala Yousufzai said she was "feeling alright" and "happy that both the operations were successful".
> 
> ...



Video taken on 22nd January before her operation and released today.


Support the Malala Fund | Vital Voices




​


----------



## Peter Dow (Feb 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndab8hPmC8U]*Malala Yousafzai speaking after surgery in England* (YouTube)[/ame]

Malala Yousafzai speaking to her consultant after surgery to reconstruct her skull and to implant a hearing device.

Broadcast on BBC News on February 4, 2013

Transcript


> Malala says
> 
> "I'm feeling alright and I am happy that the operations, both the operations are successful and you know, it was that kind of successful that now they have removed everything from me and I can also walk a little bit, I can talk and I'm feeling better and it doesn't seem that I had a very big operation, it seems that just a little bit anaesthetic injection just for five hours and then I wake up."
> 
> ...


 


Peter Dow of AfPak Mission channel says -



> Please subscribe to the AfPak Mission channel on YouTube offering videos and links to inform the West's mission to help free the people of Afghanistan, Pakistan and the rest of the world from the terrorism of the Taliban and other jihadi Islamo-fascist terrorist enemies by achieving a final, total victory over the enemy by the adoption and execution of a competent military strategy to crush the enemy utterly and thereby to win the war on terror, and not ever to contemplate peace negotiations with the enemy Taliban nor with any of their state-sponsors.
> 
> If you would like to beat the enemy Taliban then this AfPak Mission channel is the channel for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 19, 2013)

Malala said she "was proud" to be wearing the school's uniform...

*Malala Yousafzai attends first day at Edgbaston High School in Birmingham*
_19 March 2013 - Pakistani schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai, who was shot in the head by the Taliban after campaigning for girls' rights to education, has attended her first day at school in the UK._


> The 15-year-old was shot on a school bus in Pakistan in October.  She has now recovered following treatment at Birmingham's Queen Elizabeth Hospital.  She described starting at the city's Edgbaston High School for Girls as "the most important day" of her life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2013)

Granny says dey oughta make a movie outta it so's she can hobnob with TomKat...

*Pakistani schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai to publish a book*
_28 March 2013 - Pakistani schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai, who survived being shot in the head by the Taliban in October, has signed a book deal worth about $3m (£2m)._


> Malala, 15, who campaigns for girls' education, says the memoir is her own story and that of millions of others denied the chance to go to school.  She was shot by a Taliban gunman in her home region of Swat.  She and her family now live in the British city of Birmingham where she has been receiving treatment.  The book, titled I am Malala, is scheduled for publication in the autumn.
> 
> 'Basic right'
> 
> ...


----------

